# Can I use sand instead of gravel?



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

I know sand is frequently used in saltwater setups and occasionally in freshwater setups as well. How would using sand in a betta tank work out? It will be a 20 gallon long divided tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you can use sand. I think you can use play sand from Lowes or Home Depot. It needs to be rinsed really well before using though.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Also note that you need to stir up sand to prevent gas pockets from forming. MTS will keep your sand stirred if you get some. Also i heard that sand is bad for plants if you plan on getting some since it packs down and prevents water from running over their roots.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I have sand substrate in all my tanks and all my tanks are planted. I haven't found that sand inhibits the growth of my plants, in fact, quite the opposite. As Sincrisis points out, in order to keep anaerobic gas pockets from forming a gentle stirring of the sand at water change time prevents this.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have sand in 2 of my tanks and really love the look of it. Just a quick tip...make sure your filter intake tube is a few inches above the sand so none gets into the filter. Also, turn off your filter when you do water changes /sand stirring for the same reason.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

And make sure you dont get some of the sands at the pet store, some will raise the ph and such.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a sand tank and its planted, Kimmie is right, In less then 2 weeks ive gotten ALOT of new growth from the plants I got, the tank they came out of was gravel and soil, the seller remarked on how quickly the plants have grabbed ahold of the tank and started really branching out.


I use very fine sand I dont use granule sands.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh, i guess what i heard about sand packing down and choking some roots was wrong. Hmm, that said, i should also try sand in a planted tank too...


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Try it, you'll like it. Plants love it and I think the fish prefer it too. I doubt I'd ever consider anything but sand, I like it that much. As jeaninel pointed out...turn off the filter at w/c time and place that filter intake tube at least a few inches up off the sand. Muy importante!


----------



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Im going to get some sand so I can get my tank setup today!


----------



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

I bought a bag of play sand today and the bag says "Do not use for Aquariums". If i just rinse it out real well would it be fine?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if there is only a certain kind of play sand you can use. You might want to post this in the freshwater aquariums section of the forum. You may get more responses there.


----------



## marshall2288 (May 19, 2009)

oh and what is MTS?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have any idea. Sorry I can't answer your questions.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Whats the context of MTS is it on the sandbag or something.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

no mts is a Malaysian trumpet snail... they burrow and move under your substrate to keep it loose.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh! I was thinking "Multiple Tank Syndrome". lol


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Oh! I was thinking "Multiple Tank Syndrome". lol


 
lol dramaqueen!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That's the first thing that came to my mind!! lol


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i did a whole thread about sand in one of the other sections. i debated for awhile but ended up buying the somewhat expensive tahitian moon sand so i wouldn't have to deal with the washing repeatedly. i really like it. helps keep the tank clean.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds very nice!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

check what kind of play sand it is. If it used crushed coral, then its not safe for freshwater use.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 13, 2009)

Old thread, I know, but for those who do forum searches all the time like I do... 

I have read everywhere that 10-20 grit pool filter sand works well, especially since you don't have to rinse it. Cheap too, 50# for $15 at the pool supply store.


----------

